# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Η γιαγιά θα μας κόψει την καλημέρα αν γράψουμε την κόρη για επαναφοίτηση!

## anna65

Όλοι οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν: Η κόρη (γεννημένη 7/8/2005) δεν έχει κατακτήσει βασικές δεξιότητες. Έχει διάγνωση ΔΑΔ, κάνει εργοθεραπεία-λογοθεραπεία-ειδική αγωγή, παρακολουθεί νηπιαγωγείο σε τμήμα στήριξης και έχει ένδειξη από ΚΕΔΔΥ για παράλληλη στήριξη. Έχοντας ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα του νηπιαγωγείου, παρουσιάζει μεγάλες ελλείψεις σε βασικές γνώσεις και ικανότητες (πχ δεν κόβει με ψαλίδι, οι ζωγραφιές της είναι σκέτες μουτζούρες, δεν μετράει πάνω από το 3) και οι ειδικοί (νηπιαγωγοί, σύμβουλοι ειδικής αγωγής, ΚΕΔΥΥ, εργοθεραπευτές) προτείνουν επαναφοίτηση. 
Η γιαγιά, που τυγχάνει συνταξιούχος δασκάλα, αρνείται πεισματικά αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, καθώς "θα χαντακώσουμε το παιδί, που βαριέται στο νηπιαγωγείο που όλο παίζουν, ενώ αν πάει στο δημοτικό θα έχει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να κάνει και θα βρει το ρυθμό του". Και για να επιβεβαιώσει τα λεγόμενά της, μας ενημέρωσε ότι μόλις κάνουμε την επανεγγραφή στο νηπιαγωγείο, θα μας κόψει την καλημέρα μέχρι να πάει πια στο δημοτικό - και θα το κάνει, είμαι σίγουρη, δεν είναι απλώς εκβιασμός. 
Έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα της κόρης, μου είναι παντελώς αδύνατο να λύσω τα υπαρξιακά προβλήματα της γιαγιάς. Πώς θα εξηγήσω όμως στην κόρη μου γιατί η γιαγιά - που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία - αρνείται να της μιλήσει για τόσο χρονικό διάστημα; Είχατε αντιμετωπίσει τέτοια συμπεριφορά από τους ίδιους τους γονείς σας; Πώς επιβιώσατε;

----------


## Ava_ed

Έχω προσέξει, ʼννα, πόσο όμορφα γράφεις. Αυτό δείχνει λογική και ευαισθησία. :)
Ως λογικός και ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος που είσαι, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό που προέχει είναι το καλό του παιδιού και όχι της γιαγιάς. Λυπάμαι, αλλά η γιαγιά πρέπει να μπει για λίγο στην άκρη. Είναι συνταξιούχος δασκάλα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ενδεχομένως δεν είναι ενημερωμένη για τις νέες εξελίξεις στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για πιο ειδικές περιπτώσεις παιδιών. 
Το παιδί μπορεί πραγματικά να βαριέται στο νηπιαγωγείο, γιατί ίσως δεν κάνει τα ίδια πράγματα με τα άλλα παιδιά, πχ. χαρτοκοπτική ή ό,τι άλλο κάνουν τα παιδάκια σήμερα. Φαντάσου να πάει στο δημοτικό και να πανικοβληθεί με τις περισσότερες απαιτήσεις που θα έχουν εκεί. Θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις τη γιαγιά αγκαζέ και να επισκεφτείτε από κοινού την εκπαιδευτικό που σας πρότεινε την επαναφοίτηση. Εκεί θα πειστεί και η ίδια πως όλα γίνονται για το καλό της εγγονής της και μόνο. Αν δεν πιάσει αυτό, τότε πες στη μικρή ότι η γιαγιά είναι λιγάκι στενοχωρημένη αυτό τον καιρό, αλλά την αγαπάει πολύ, πολύ, βάλε και τη φαντασία σου να δουλέψει. Εσείς οι μητέρες ξέρω ότι είστε σε θέση να ξετρυπώσετε από παντού νεράιδες. Και, πού ξέρεις? Μπορεί να λυγίσει η γιαγιά στην πορεία. Φαντάζομαι πως όταν της χαμογελάσει η μικρή και πει γιαγιάκα, θα κατουρηθεί πάνω της..

----------


## smart

αννα, μαλλον η γιαγια θυμαται τις παλιες εποχες οπου ηταν ψογος να επαναλαμβανει το παιδι καποια ταξη.. μη σου πω οτι ηταν τιμωρια κ οχι μεριμνα.
απο τη στιγμη ομως που εχεις μιλησει με τοσους ειδικους, μαλλον θα χεις πειστει οτι η επαναφοιτηση ειναι για το καλο της...
πως θα αντιμετωπισει τις αυξημενες απαιτησεις μιας μεγαλυτερης ταξης (ΚΑΙ βαθμιδας εκπαιδευσης)?
συμφωνω με την Ava,προσπαθησε να κανεις τη γιαγια να καταλαβει....
να καταλαβει τι χρειαζεται η μικρη κ ποσο εγωϊστικα φερεται η ιδια...
αν δεν το καταλαβει, ειναι δικη της ευθυνη, δεν ειναι δικη σου.
οσο για τη μικρη που θα στεναχωρηθει, κατανοητη η ανησυχια σου αλλα προηγειται να γινει γι αυτη ο,τι ειναι δυνατον καλυτερο που θα της διασφαλισει ομαλοτερη εξελιξη κ ενταξη στη μετεπειτα ζωη της με τις δραστηριοτητες που αυτο συνεπαγεται...
για την αντιμετωπιση, ξαναπαραπεμπτω στην Ava.

----------


## anna65

Η γιαγιά έχει προσβάλει πολλές φορές τις νηπιαγωγούς ότι "δεν ασχολούνται" με το παιδί, και κάθε απόπειρά μου να τη φέρω σε επαφή με ειδικούς σκοντάφτει στο κενό - δεν θέλει να της εξηγήσουν, θέλει μόνο να τους πείσει ότι για όσα έχει μείνει πίσω το παιδί, φταίει που δεν το προσέχουν. Μέχρι πέρισυ φταίγαμε οι γονείς που δεν "ασχολούμασταν" με το παιδί, τώρα τα βέλη της βρήκανε ως υπαίτιους τις νηπιαγωγούς. 
Το παιδί κάνει τα πράγματα που κάνουν τα άλλα παιδάκια, αλλά δεν μπορεί να τα κάνει με τον τρόπο που τα κάνουν εκείνα - αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα εξάλλου.
Ευτυχώς, πρόσφατα το καμάρι μου απέκτησε την ικανότητα να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο - όπως μιλάει τέλος πάντων - και όλο μου ζητάει να πάρω τη γιαγιά τηλέφωνο. Λες να σταματήσει να το σηκώνει; Θα δούμε μέχρι πού θα φτάσει το πείσμα...

----------


## Ava_ed

Η γιαγιά προφανώς αρνείται να καταλάβει την ιδιαιτερότητα του παιδιού. Είναι πιο εύκολο γι' αυτήν να ρίχνει τις ευθύνες στις νηπιαγωγούς που "δεν προσέχουν το παιδί", στους γονείς "που δεν ασχολούνται όσο πρέπει". Είναι δικό της το θέμα. Είναι δυνατόν οι γονείς να θέλουν να βλάψουν το παιδί τους? Και τι συμφέρον έχουν οι νηπιαγωγοί να προτείνουν επαναφοίτηση? ʼρνηση είναι το θέμα της γιαγιάς και τίποτε άλλο. 
Αν η γιαγιά δεν σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο, πες στη μικρή ότι βγήκε η γιαγιά για να της αγοράσει ένα ωραίο δώρο. Και πάρτε το εσείς. Θα ξοδευτείτε λιγάκι με αυτή την ιστορία, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Όλα για να μη στενοχωρηθεί το παιδί. 
Στο κάτω κάτω μητέρα σου είναι. Εξήγησέ της τους προβληματισμούς σου, πες της ότι δεν θέλεις να σε εκθέτει με προσβλητικές συμπεριφορές και βάλτην στη θέση της. Για το καλό του παιδιού σου.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

ʼννα μου δεν είμαι γονιός απλώς κάτι τέτοιες απειλές τις έχω λάβει και εγώ απ' τη δική μου γιαγιά που μένει με τους γονείς μου και εμένα..
Θα σου δώσω ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα.. Όταν με το καλό έμαθα ότι πέρασα στο Τει Θεσσαλονίκης (πριν 3 χρόνια) και το είπα στους δικούς μου, η γιαγιά μου εκτός απ' το ότι κατέβασε μούτρα, σηκώθηκε και έφυγε απ' το σπίτι και πήγε στο χωριό για καμιά βδομάδα.. Δεν δεχόταν να μου μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο και γενικά ήταν πολύ περίεργη κατάσταση..
Μετά όμως, καθότι δεν μπορούσε να μην μιλάει στην αγαπημένη της εγγονή που έχει και το όνομα της (βλ. εμένα :P ) γύρισε στο σπίτι με την προοπτική να με πείσει να ξαναδώσω.. 
Ήθελε να γίνω γιατρός ή δασκάλα!χαχα Αυτή ήταν νηπιαγωγός στο χωριό μου και δεν μπορούσε να δεχτεί ότι πέρασα σε Τει..
για να μην τα πολυλογώ, είμαι ακόμη εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη και σπουδάζω στο ΤΕΙ τεχνολογία τροφίμων!χαχα 
ακόμη δεν το έχει πολυχονέψει και όταν την ρωτάνε τι σπουδάζω λέει "δεν ξέρω. Κάτι με τρόφιμα"..χαχα 

Οπότε καλή μου μην σκέφτεσαι αυτά που λέει η γιαγιά.. Κάνε το καλύτερο για την κορούλα σου και θα δεις ότι σιγά σιγά θα ηρεμήσει.. Δεν νομίζω όι θα αντέξει παραπάνω από 1-2 βδομάδες μακριά απ' την εγγονούλα της, ειδικά αν την βλέπει κάθε μέρα αφού μένετε στην ίδια πολυκατοικία.. :)

----------


## anna65

Lolipop, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι γονιός για να απαντήσεις σε θέματα που άπτονται σε υπερβολικές γιαγιάδες! Μάλλον το δικό σου το παράδειγμα είναι αρκετά σχετικό!
Από όσο μας δήλωσε, μόλις κάνουμε την επανεγγραφή, "γιαγιά bye-bye". Αφού σε δυο μέρες λήγει η προθεσμία, θα μάθω άμεσα τι σημαίνει αυτό στην πράξη!
Ava, μιλάμε για τη μητέρα μου. Όχι για κάποιο άτομο που μπορεί να της εξηγήσει κάποιος τους προβληματισμούς και τις απόψεις του. Δεν μπορώ να τη "βάλω στη θέση της", γιατί θεωρεί πως η δικιά της άποψη είναι η σωστή και όλες οι άλλες απλά λάθος. Είναι σαν να μιλώ σε τοίχο. Μου τη δίνει, αλλά προηγείται η δική μου οικογένεια πια.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ξέρω ότι έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέμε. Αλλά η μητέρα σου είναι μητέρα. Θα μπορούσες να επικαλεστείς αυτή της την ιδιότητα και να της πεις πως όπως και η ίδια έκανε αυτό που νόμιζε καλύτερο για το δικό της παιδί, έτσι και εσύ κάνεις το καλύτερο για το δικό ΣΟΥ παιδί. Μπορεί να πει του παιδιού μου το παιδί κλπ, αλλά εσύ είσαι η μητέρα, εσύ έχεις την ευθύνη της μικρής σου, δικό σου το καρπούζι, δικό σου και το μαχαίρι.

----------


## anna65

Εγώ είχα πάει σχολείο 5,5 ετών, ως γεννημένη 20/3. Μου το χτύπησε αυτό, λέγοντας εσύ πήγες 5,5 χρονών και θέλεις η κόρη σου να πάει στα 7... Δεν μιλάμε για άτομο που μπορεί να κάνει λογικές συζητήσεις, μιλάμε για τη μάνα μου... Απλά με εκνευρίζει ώρες ώρες, αλλά ξέρω πως τελικά θα κάνει αυτό που θέλει και εγώ αυτό που πρέπει...

----------


## Ava_ed

Τότε αναγκαστικά οι δρόμοι σας θα χωρίσουν για λίγο. Δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε καλά με όλους και πάντα. Διαφωνίες υπάρχουν, πόσο μάλλον όταν εμπλέκονται άτομα λιγάκι δύσκολα. Κάτι μου λέει ότι φοβάσαι λιγάκι τη μανούλα και τις αντιδράσεις της. Εδώ, όμως, πρόκειται για κάτι πάνω από σένα, οπότε δεν έχεις και επιλογή.

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλή μου ʼννα, πρέπει να φύγω. Δεν αγνοώ το θέμα σου, απλά η δύσκολή μου μέρα συνεχίζεται...
Νομίζω πως ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Όσο για το κόστος, είπαμε, δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα όπως τα θέλουμε. Και καλύτερα να θυμώσει τώρα η μητέρα σου, παρά στο μέλλον να θυμώσεις εσύ με τον ευατό σου. Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## anna65

Καλά να περάσεις Ava. Επικοινώνησα με συγγενικό της πρόσωπο μήπως μου δώσει κάποια ιδέα. Η μόνη λύση που σκεφτήκαμε, είναι την Πέμπτη που θα έρθει η σχολική σύμβουλος, να της προτείνουμε να έρθει να πει την άποψή της. Αν έρθει, καλώς - θα της δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ακούσει την άποψη των ειδικών. Αν δεν έρθει, που εκεί ποντάρω τα λεφτά μου, θα πρέπει να καταλάβω πως έχει αποφασίσει να κάνει διάλλειμα από τα καθήκοντα ως γιαγιά για λίγο διάστημα, και να την αφήσω στην ησυχία της.

----------


## Ava_ed

Δεν πέρασα καλά, σε δουλειά ήμουν. Τώρα γύρισα. Η λύση που σκεφτήκατε είναι καλή και για έναν επιπλέον λόγο. ʼτομα δύσκολα και δεσποτικά έχουν ανάγκη να νιώθουν πως οι άλλοι χρειάζονται τη γνώμη τους. Κολακεύονται. Αν μπορείς, να προιδεάσεις λίγο τη σχολική σύμβουλο, ώστε να μην προσβληθεί από τις παρεμβάσεις της μητέρας σου στη δουλειά της. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Πάντως δε νομίζω πως θέλει να κάνει διάλειμμα από τα καθήκοντά της ως γιαγιά, απλά πληγώνεται η υπερηφάνειά της, γιατί νομίζει ότι την προσπερνάτε, θίγεται ως άτομο και αρνείται να δει την πραγματικότητα. Δεν θα την αλλάξεις σε αυτή την ηλικία. Περιμένω νέα!

----------


## anna65

Η σχολική σύμβουλος είναι ενήμερη για τη γιαγια και τις απόψεις της, και αυτή είναι που πρότεινε να μιλήσουμε από κοντά την Πέμπτη. Δεν πρόκειται να προσβληθεί, αν και είναι γνώστης ότι η γιαγιά θα θελήσει να προσβάλει το νηπιαγωγείο ως βαθμίδα εκπαίδευσης. 
Δεν μπορώ να μην την προσπεράσω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Δεν μπορώ καν να προσπαθήσω να της δείξω την πραγματικότητα - μπροστά της είναι και αρνείται να τη δεχτεί. Τη γνώμη της , αν και δεν τη ζήτησα, μου την είπε. Την συζήτησα με τα άτομα τα κατάλληλα και μου είπαν την επιστημονική άποψη. Τη συζήτησα με γονείς ανάλογων παιδιών και μου είπαν την εμπειρία τους. Δεν βρέθηκε ούτε ένας να μου πει πως το δημοτικό είναι σωστή λύση, ενώ όλοι μου τόνισαν πόσο εγκληματικό θα είναι αν αναγκάσω το παιδί να υποστεί κάτι για το οποίο δεν είναι έτοιμο. Η μικρή μου λέει "το μεγάλο σχολείο είναι δύσκολο, θα ξαναπάω στο νηπιαγωγείο", δεν την ακούω να θέλει να ακολουθήσει τις φίλες της στο "μεγάλο σχολείο". 
Τα νέα, μόλις της πω για την Πέμπτη - αν και όταν της το είπε ο άντρας μου, του επανέλαβε το γνωστό "γράψτε την στο νηπιαγωγείο και γιαγιά μπάι-μπάι"...

----------


## Ava_ed

Αφουγκράσου τις ανάγκες του παιδιού σου, γιατί αυτό έχει σημασία και μόνο. Αν είναι τα πράγματα να πάρουν άσχημη τροπή, τότε ναι, γιαγιά bye- bye. Αυτή θα χάσει.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

anna65 ζουμε εν ετη 2011 , θα ακουσεις τους ειδικους και το μυαλο σου , την καρδια σου τι ειναι το καλυτερο για το παιδι σου . Αυτο προεχει!
Το καλο ! Η γιαγια κανει τον εκβιασμο αλλα στο τελος θα υποκυψει ......................

----------


## filipparas

Όλα είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων και το σημαντικό είναι το παιδάκι σου ʼννα... άσχημη η αντίδραση της γιαγιάς αλλά θα το ξεπεράσει αργά ή γρήγορα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αννα μου. Το θεματάκι σου μου θυμίζει πολύ τα περιστατικά με την αδελφή ΚΑΙ τον αδελφό μου και το τί έλεγε η γιαγιά τότε που θα πήγαιναν δημοτικό. Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο απόψε μάλλον και θα τα πούμε από τηλεφώνου! Φιλάκια

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα μου, είδα το μήνυμά σου αργά. Θα περιμένω να τα πούμε απόψε! Σε ευχαριστώ, χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε πυρομαχικά για να αντιμετωπίσω αυτή τη μάχη που άρχισε! Πάντως, τελικά η γιαγιά είπε πως θα έρθει την Πέμπτη να μιλήσουμε στη σύμβουλο - αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρη πως θα ακούσει, αυτό που θέλει είναι μόνο να μιλήσει ..

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ πιστεύω θα ακούσει καλή μου. Εστω και αν δεν το δείξει, εστω και αν δεν το παραδεκτεί, θα ακούσει. Πιστεύω ότι δεν έρχετε μόνο για να μιλήσει, αλλά κατά βάθος να συγουρευτεί πως αυτά που λες δεν είναι δικά σου καπρίτσια, αλλά συμβουλές από ειδικούς.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μεσα της ξερει πως το σωστο ειναι να ξαναπαροκουληθησει η μικρη το νηπιαγωγειο..

αλλαπ ιστευω καθαρα απο εγωισμο δεν το λεει. δυστυχως οι περισσοτεροι δεν θελουν να παραδεχτουν πως το παιδι τους εχει καποιο προβλημα ..
αννα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο που εσυ διαφερεις. αν δεν ακουσεις τους ειδικους και την στειλεις στο 'μεγαλο' σχολειο το μονο κακο θα κανεις στη μικρη σου ...

στη σχολη ειχα μια συμφοιτητρια που ηταν δυσλεκτικη .. μου ελεγε λοιπον ποσο Πισω πηγε η ζωη της γιατι οι γονεις της αρνουνταν να πραδεχτουν πως ειχε προβλημα ... στο σχολειο δεν μπορουσε να προχωρησει σαν τα αλλα τα παιδια ενοιωθε πως κατι ειχε που την τραβουσε πισω .. αλλα δεν ειχε καποια βοηθεια .. τελικα οι γονεις της το παραδεχτηκαν στην πρωτη λυκειου ....

και παλι η κοπελα τα καταφερε και περασε αρχιτεκτονικη .. αλλα μου ελεγε ποσο δυσκολο ηταν μεχρι να παραδεχτουν πως εχει κατι και να την βοηθησουν .. ενοιωθε πως μαλωνε μεσα της με ενα τερας μου ελεγε χαρακτηριστικα...

και σε πληροφορω τωρα η κοπελα και κανονικα τελειωσε τη σχολη και ειναι στη Γαλλια και δουλευει τωρα... και τι σαν εινει δυσλεκτικη, τιμη της και καμαρι της που τα εχει καταφερει ολα αυτα..

τι θελω να πω με αυτο το παραδειγμα, πως οσο πιο νωρις παραδεχομαστε πως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα τοσο καλυτερα για το παιδι μας..

την καλημερα μου! και μην δινεις σημασια στη γιαγια, ακομη και αν ειναι η μητερα σου, θα της περασει .. θα δει πως η μικρη σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να αναπτυσει περισσοτερες δεξιοτητες και θα το καταλαβει πως για το καλο της εγινε οτι εγινε!

----------


## anna65

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτό το παιδί με προβλημάτιζε από νωρίς. Έντεκα μηνών, ρωτούσα τον παιδίατρο αν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι υπερκινητική, και με μάλωνε λέγοντας πως είναι καλό που είναι "ζωηρή", μετά τα τρία μου λέει θα δούμε αν είναι πρόβλημα. Έμενε λίγο παραπίσω από τα άλλα παιδιά - και να τα καρφιά από μάνα και πεθερά, γιατί μιλάει της γειτόνισσας και όχι το δικό σας - αλλά κατάφερα να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να περιμένω να βρει το ρυθμό του. Οι ειδικοί λέγανε πως επειδή έμενε σε κάτι παραπίσω, αυτό κρατούσε και τα επόμενα. Δεν περπατούσε, για αυτό και δεν πλησίαζε τα άλλα παιδιά, δεν μιλούσε, για αυτό και δεν μετείχε στις εκδηλώσεις. Οι σχολικές γιορτές μια φρίκη - όλα τα παιδιά να βγαίνουν και να λένε το καθένα όσο μπορούσε να πει ό,τι μπορούσε, και το δικό μου κολλημένο στον τοίχο να κοιτά τον κόσμο με τρόμο... Μα τι έχει το παιδί μου, να αναρωτιέμαι, και απάντηση να μην παίρνω...
Στο σταθμό, οι κοπελιές να μου λένε πως πάει καλά - εννοούσαν πως δεν ενοχλούσε τα άλλα παιδιά! Η αναπτυξιολόγος που το είδε τριών ετών είπε "καθυστέρηση στο λόγο και την κίνηση - εργοθεραπείες, λογοθεραπείες". Στα τέσσερα, η διάγνωση έλεγε "ανωριμότητα και ζήλεια" λόγω του αδελφού. Στα πέντε, η καθυστέρηση λόγου-κίνησης εκτιμήθηκε στον ενάμισυ χρόνο από το αναπτυξιολογικο του Ιπποκρατείου - το καλύτερο ίσως στην Ελλάδα. Και πάλι, έψαχνα να μάθω το τι συμβαίνει με το παιδί μου. Και μια παιδοψυχολόγος για πρώτη φορά αναφέρει το μυστικό "συμπτώματα παρόμοια με αυτιστικού φάσματος". Τι είναι τούτο πάλι... Δεν το λένε στα εγχειρίδια...
Μαθαίνοντας για τον αυτισμό, το φάσμα, τις διάχυτες αναπτυξιακές διαταραχές κατάλαβα επιτέλους ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ. Δεν ήταν κάτι πρωτοφανές, δεν ήταν κάτι περίεργο, ήταν απλά διαφορετικό! Δεν έφταιγα εγώ, δεν έφταιγε αυτό, απλά προσπαθούσα με λάθος τρόπο! Δεν με πανικόβαλε η διάγνωση, με ανακούφισε! Επιτέλους έδωσε μια απάντηση στις ερωτήσεις μου!
Διάβασα για την ειδική αγωγή, βρήκα ειδικές δομές, βρήκα θεραπευτές που είχαν ξανασχοληθεί με το θέμα - αυτό σήμαινε επιστροφή στην πρωτεύουσα και τέλος στην ήσυχη ζωή της επαρχίας - και είδα τη βελτίωση να φαίνεται μέρα με τη μέρα. 
Η κόρη είναι στην πιο "λάιτ βέρσιον" του φάσματος. Αυτό σημαίνει πως είναι "υψηλής λειτουργικότητας", έχει λόγο, έχει καλή αντίληψη, απλά έχει πολλές εμμονές και κάποια ανοικτά θέματα με την κοινωνικοποίηση, την αποδοχή κανόνων, την αποδοχή του άλλου και πολλά ακόμη. Μόνο που επειδή είναι οριακά, αρκετοί (μεταξύ των οποίων και η γιαγιά προφανώς) δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι είναι διαφορετική. Νομίζουν ότι είναι το παιδικό πείσμα και θα της περάσει. 
Διαβάζω κάθε μέρα. Ψάχνω σεμινάρια, ψάχνω άρθρα, ψάχνω βιβλία. Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω κάτι ακόμη, και γίνομαι καλύτερη και σαν άτομο και σαν μητέρα. Δεν μπορώ να αφήσω κανέναν, ούτε τη μάνα μου την ίδια, να καταστρέψει ότι έχει πετύχει το παιδί μου μέχρι σήμερα. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα της αλλάξω άποψη, δεν μπορώ να παλεύω σε τόσα μέτωπα. Με προβληματίζει η στάση της, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Πρέπει να επικεντρωθώ στον αγώνα που δίνει η κόρη μου, και εκεί πρέπει να εστιάσει κι αυτή αν θέλει να μετέχει - αλλιώς bye bye...

----------


## smart

αννα με συγκινησες :)
μπραβο σου για τον αγωνα που δινεις για να εχει το παιδι σου το καλυτερο δυνατο!!!
μετα απ ολα αυτα απορω πως βρισκεις ακομη το κουραγιο να προσπαθεις να προσεγγισεις κ τη γιαγια αντι να προσπαθει εκεινη ...

χαιρομαι που το παιδακι βρισκει τους ρυθμους του, μετα απ οσα μας ειπες ακομη πιο ξεκαθαρα ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως δε θα μετρησεις τη γνωμη κανενος!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πραγματικα βουρκωσα και εγω με τα λεγομενα σου αννα μου! μακαρι ολες οι μανουλες να ειναι οπως και εσυ! να πολεμουν και να δεχοντε τη διαφορετικοτητα του παιδιου τους,να το θεωρουν πως απλα διαφερει σε κατι απο τα υπολοιπα τα παιδακια αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει πως το κανει προβληματικο και πρεπει να ειναι στην 'απομονωση'. 
και παλι ενα μεγαλο μπραβο! ειναι πολυ τυχερη η μικρουλα που σε εχει μανουλα!!!!!

----------


## anna65

Το παιδί μου είναι διαφορετικό, μα αυτό εξάλλου δεν πιστεύει κάθε γονιός για το δικό του παιδί; Υπάρχει παιδί χωρίς πρόβλημα; Σε κάποια έχει γίνει μια διάγνωση, και οι γονείς μαζί με τους ειδικούς μαθαίνουν να τα αντιμετωπίζουν με υπευθυνότητα. Στα υπόλοιπα, που βλέπω ότι έχουν κι αυτά προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς, δεν βλέπω αντίστοιχα τους γονείς να προσπαθούν να κάνουν κάτι για τα αγγελούδια τους, αφού τα θεωρούν ήδη "τέλεια". Και όπως μου εξήγησαν, δεν υπάρχει 'φυσιολογικό' παιδί, υπάρχει ένας μέσος όρος και από κει και πέρα, όλα τα παιδιά κάπου είναι πιο πάνω από το μέσο όρο και κάπου υστερούν. Θαυμάζω το παιδί μου για όλα εκείνα τα σημεία που είναι πολύ πιο πάνω, και εστιάζω εκεί που υστερεί ώστε να συμβαδίσει με το "μέσο όρο".

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Αννα μου γλυκια μου Αννα την ποιο ωραια απαντηση την εχεις δωσει μονη σου,το κοριτσακι σου,απλα ειναι διαφορετικο και απλα αυτη η διαφορετικοτητα του θελεις εσας ποιο κοντα της κι εμεις δεν ειμαστε διαφορετικοι?Εγω που μια ζωη ημουνα και ειμαι παχυα δεν ειμαι διαφορετικη?Ή δεν αντιμετοπιζα και αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα παντου,σχολειο,φιλοι περιγυρος,ασχετοι στο δρομο που ολοι εχουνε κατι να πουνε?
Γιαγιαδες ,θειες,εκει να δεις?
Ακομα και ο ιδιοα μου ο μπαμπας μου ειχε πει αν ησουν αδυνατη θα μπορουσα να σε παω βολτα,κι εσυ αγχωνεσαι για την γιαγια?Ναι ειναι η μαμα σου,αλλα η πριγκιππεσα σου ειναι Η ΚΟΡΗ ΣΟΥ!!!
Οταν διαγνωστηκε ο διαβητης στην Αννουλα μου,γυρισανε και μου ειπανε πω πω το παιδι θα εχει μια ζωη κουσουρι?Ποιος με ειδε και δεν με φοβηθηκε?Δεν με ενδιαφερει τι θα κανανε και τι θα σκεφτεται ο καθε ενας που βλεπει να κανουμε ενεσεις στην μικρη,ειναι η ζωη της ειναι διαφορετικη κι εμεις κοιταμε μονο αυτη να ειναι καλα.
Ετσι κι εσεις το εχεις προσεγγισει τελεια το θεμα,κανε αυτο που σου λενε οι ιδικοι και εσυ ξερεις οτι ειναι το σωστο και τι να κανουμε αφου αυτη το επελεξε bye bye η γιαγια!!!:love:

----------


## anna65

Ωχ Παναγιά μου, άκου να σου πει ο ίδιος ο πατέρας σου να ήσουν πιο αδύνατη! Μα τι λέω, οι διατροφικές μας διαταραχές σαφώς και προήρθαν από ψυχογενή κακοποίηση που είχαμε στην παιδική μας ηλικία, και αυτό το πιστοποιούν όλοι οι ψυχολόγοι όταν καταλήγουμε σε αυτούς. Αν εμείς όντας ενήλικοι πια παλεύουμε να ξεπεράσουμε τα παιδικά τραύματα, δεν πρέπει να με εκπλήσσει η συμπεριφορά που απλά επαναλαμβάνεται στο εγγόνι! Μόνο που αυτή τη φορά δεν μπορώ να την επιτρέψω! 
Έχοντας την εμπειρία του διαβήτη στις δύο εγκυμοσύνες, με τις ενέσεις και τις μετρήσεις και όλα τα επακόλουθα, έμαθα καλά τι θα πει διαβήτης. Ειδικά όταν μου έμεινε πεσκέσι μετά τη δεύτερη γέννα. Διάβασα εμπειρίες από άτομα με παιδικό διαβήτη, και είδα πως τελικά μαθαίνεις να ζεις μαζί του και δεν είναι "κουσούρι" αλλά μια ακόμη διαφορετικότητα. Είναι γολγοθάς, ειδικά στην δύσκολη εποχή της εφηβείας, αλλά από την άλλη διαμορφώνει πιο υπεύθυνα άτομα. Καλό κουράγιο λοιπόν στην συνονόματη κορούλα σου, να χαιρόμαστε τα καμάρια μας που δεν είναι προβληματικά αλλά διαφορετικά, και πιστεύω πως με τέτοιους αγώνες και τη συμπαράστασή μας θα καταφέρουν να σταθούν στα πόδια τους πιο γερά από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> ....... πιστεύω πως με τέτοιους αγώνες και τη συμπαράστασή μας θα καταφέρουν να σταθούν στα πόδια τους πιο γερά από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.


Επέτρεψέ μου να σταθώ μόνο σε άυτό Αννα μου, και να συμπληρώσω πως η διαφορετικότητα των ανθρώπων μας (είτε είναι παιδιά μας είτε αδέλφια μας) μας κανει και εμάς πιο δυνατούς για να μπορέσουμε να σταθούμε αντάξια δίπλα τους όταν καταφέρνουν να ξεπεράσουν κάθε μικρό εμπόδιο στον δρόμο τους και πάνε μπροστά πατώντας γερά στα πόδια τους και με το κεφάλι ψιλά.

----------


## click

Αννα εισαι εκπληκτικη μητερα.

πολυ πιθανο η γιαγια να μην κανει την απειλη της πραξη

----------


## dominiki

[quote]_Originally posted by anna65_
Όλοι οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν: Η κόρη (γεννημένη 7/8/2005) δεν έχει κατακτήσει βασικές δεξιότητες. Έχει διάγνωση ΔΑΔ, κάνει εργοθεραπεία-λογοθεραπεία-ειδική αγωγή, παρακολουθεί νηπιαγωγείο σε τμήμα στήριξης και έχει ένδειξη από ΚΕΔΔΥ για παράλληλη στήριξη. Έχοντας ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα του νηπιαγωγείου, παρουσιάζει μεγάλες ελλείψεις σε βασικές γνώσεις και ικανότητες (πχ δεν κόβει με ψαλίδι, οι ζωγραφιές της είναι σκέτες μουτζούρες, δεν μετράει πάνω από το 3) και οι ειδικοί (νηπιαγωγοί, σύμβουλοι ειδικής αγωγής, ΚΕΔΥΥ, εργοθεραπευτές) προτείνουν επαναφοίτηση. 
Η γιαγιά, που τυγχάνει συνταξιούχος δασκάλα, αρνείται πεισματικά αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, καθώς "θα χαντακώσουμε το παιδί, που βαριέται στο νηπιαγωγείο που όλο παίζουν, ενώ αν πάει στο δημοτικό θα έχει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να κάνει και θα βρει το ρυθμό του". Και για να επιβεβαιώσει τα λεγόμενά της, μας ενημέρωσε ότι μόλις κάνουμε την επανεγγραφή στο νηπιαγωγείο, θα μας κόψει την καλημέρα μέχρι να πάει πια στο δημοτικό - και θα το κάνει, είμαι σίγουρη, δεν είναι απλώς εκβιασμός. 
Έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα της κόρης, μου είναι παντελώς αδύνατο να λύσω τα υπαρξιακά προβλήματα της γιαγιάς. Πώς θα εξηγήσω όμως στην κόρη μου γιατί η γιαγιά - που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία - αρνείται να της μιλήσει για τόσο χρονικό διάστημα; Είχατε αντιμετωπίσει τέτοια συμπεριφορά από τους ίδιους τους γονείς σας; Πώς επιβιώσατε; [/quote

αυτο το θεμα το ανοιξες και στο παρεντσ εεε??? :)

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου τί έγινε στην συνάντηση με την γιαγιά σήμερα? Είχαμε καμιά εξέληξη? Περιμένω νέα σου καλή μου

----------


## anna65

Η συνάντηση αναβλήθηκε. Η σύμβουλος ήρθε για "σεμινάριο" στις εκαπιδευτικούς, όχι για συνάντηση με γονείς. Πήραμε το τηλέφωνό της να κλείσουμε ραντεβού την επόμενη βδομάδα, που θα έχει τελειώσει με τα σχολεία. Μας είπαν πως μιλάει μόνο με τους κηδεμόνες, και προσπάθησα να τους εξηγήσω ότι για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θέλουμε μια μικρή εξαίρεση, ελπίζω να γίνει αυτή η συνάντηση.
Μίλησα με τις νηπιαγωγούς χθες. Μου είπαν πού είναι καλύτερη από τα άλλα παιδιά - στην εξιστόρηση. Περιγράφει με πολλές λεπτομέρειες (φανταστικές...) τις ιστορίες από τα βιβλία, ακόμη κι αν απλά κοιτάζει μια εικόνα. Όσο για τις "μουτζούρες", τους εξηγεί με σαφήνεια τι είναι αυτό που έχει σχεδιάσει, και όταν το ξανακοιτάνε όντως εντοπίζουν αυτά που έχει περιγράψει! Οι παρέες της είναι από τα προνήπια, οπότε δεν θα "χάσει" κάποια φίλη, θα είναι και του χρόνου στο νηπιαγωγείο μαζί τους! Αν και στην πρόβα για τη σχολική γιορτή την είδα πάλι απομονωμένη...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αννα μου!!!! Πολύ θετικά μου ακούγονται όλα αυτά που σου είπαν οι νηπιαγωγοί!!! Το ότι οι φίλες της είναι από τα προνήπια είναι ακόμα πιο θετικό γιατί σημαίνει πως η μικρούλα θα συνεχίσει με τις ίδιες φίλες, και δεν θα χρειαστεί να μπει στην διαδικασία να "κερδίσει" καινούρια άτομα! Το ότι στην πρόβα της σχολικής γιορτής την είδες απομονωμένη ίσως φταίει και το ότι ντρέπετε. Πάρα πολλά παιδιάκια στις σχολικές γιορτές, ή γενικός σε κάτι που δεν είναι μεσα στην καθημερινότητά τους, κολλάνε και δεν συμμετάσχουν. Συμασία έχει στο σύνολο να μπορεί να δουλέψει, έστω και με τον δικό της τρόπο, στην καθημερινότητα της.

Ελπίζω να γίνει η συνάντηση τελικά, όχι τόσο για δικές σου αποφάσεις, αφού είδη ξέρεις τί είναι το καλύτερο για το κοριτσάκι σου, όσο για την γιαγιά, το να κατανοήσει το χάρισμα που έχει η μικρή σε κάπιους τομείς, και το "μειονέκτημα" (αν μου επιτρέπεις τον όρο) που έχει σε κάπιους άλλους.

----------


## anna65

Δεν ξέρω αν θα το αποκαλούσα "μειονέκτημα", αλλά σίγουρα είναι έλλειψη ή πάντως μειωμένη δυνατότητα και ικανότητα, όπως η κοινωνικοποίηση. Έχοντας την εμπειρία από τις προηγούμενες εφιαλτικές συμμετοχές στις σχολικές γιορτές, για αυτό μου χτύπησε άσχημα η άρνησή της να μετέχει και πάλι, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως και η ίδια έχει αρνητικές εμπειρίες από γιορτές. Δεν είναι η απλή ντροπή, είναι κάτι πιο έντονο, είναι μια δυνατή άρνηση - αυτό εξάλλου είναι και το κομμάτι που λέμε "αυτιστικό".

----------


## polinaki1983

Να σου πω κάτι Αννα μου? Ούτε εγώ συμμετείχα στις τελικές γιορτές. Ειδικά στο νηπιαγωγίο. Αρνιόμουνα να βγω και να με δει ο κόσμος. ενω σε όλα τα άλλα ήμουνα μέσα, στις τελικές ΔΕΝ!!! Αν έχει αρνητικές εμπειρίες από προηγούμενες γιορτές, το βρίσκω λογικό να αντιδράει και να μην το θέλει. Σίγουρα και ο αυτισμός παίζει ένα μεγάλο ρόλο στην αντίδρασή της αυτή.

Είμαι σίγουρη πως εσύ θα κάνεις τα πάντα ούτως όστε η μικρούλα μεγαλώνοντας να μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνα στις όπιες δυσκολίες βρίσκει μπροστά της.

----------


## anna65

Η ώρα έφτασε: η ειδική παιδαγωγός από το ΚΕΔΔΥ (ο φορέας του Υπουργείου Παιδείας που γνωματεύει τις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες και προτείνει τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης) θέλει να ξαναδεί την κόρη και να δώσει την καινούρια γνωμάτευση την Πέμπτη που μας έρχεται. Της ζήτησα να είναι και η γιαγιά παρούσα, και συμφώνησε! Οπότε, ήρθε η ώρα της κρίσης!

----------


## catoptrophobia

Με συγχωρείς αλλά η κόρη υπερισχύει της γιαγιάς.
Η επιλογή της επαναφοίτησης δεν θα επηρεάσει (μόνο) την οικογενειακή σας γαλήνη αλλά κυρίως την μετέπειτα ζωή της κόρης σου, ως μητέρα οφείλεις να κάνεις το σωστό αγνοώντας τις συνέπειες.

----------


## anna65

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η γιαγιά θα υπερισχύσει, ή ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να υποκύψω στο πείσμα της! Απλά, της έδωσα την ευκαιρία να ακούσει και να συνομιλήσει με ειδικούς. Αν και μετείχε στη συζήτηση, μόλις τέθηκε το θέμα της επαναφοίτησης προτίμησε να βγει στο διάδρομο και να μην μετέχει άλλο. Έτσι, έχασε το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι της ενημέρωσης:
Η κόρη έχει θεαματική βελτίωση. Ωστόσο η ψυχολόγος πρότεινε να δούμε με παιδοψυχίατρο τυχόν φαρμακευτική αγωγή! Αν δεν βελτιωθεί λέει η συμπεριφορά της μέχρι του χρόνου, θα εισηγηθεί να πάει σε ειδικό σχολείο! Από όσα έχω διαβάσει για το θέμα, η φαρμακευτική αυτή "καταστολή" λειτουργεί με το να κάνει τα χαρισματικά παιδιά "πειθήνια", αφαιρώντας τους την ικανότητα να επιζήσουν αυτόνομα. Θα πάρω και την άποψη του παιδοψυχίατρου που την παρακολουθεί, αλλά δεν δέχομαι να κάνω το χαρισματικό παιδί μου φυτό είτε δίνοντάς του φάρμακο για "ελαφριά καταστολή του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος" είτε στέλνοντάς το σε ειδικό σχολείο... Με βλέπω να γίνομαι πιο αντιδραστική από τη μάνα μου!

----------


## alalumaki

Καταρχήν να σου πω σαν μητέρα, ότι είσαι μια καταπληκτική μαμά και συγχαρητήρια....

Οταν ο γιος μου πήγε 1η δημοτικού ήταν ένα αγοράκι στην τάξη του, που είχε κάνει δύο φορές το νηπιαγωγείο, η συμπεριφορά του ήταν λίγο περίεργη σε σχέση με τα άλλα παιδιά, δεν μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει την τάξη ούτε σε μαθησιακό επίπεδο αλλά ούτε σε επίπεδο συμπεριφοράς. Η πρώτη δημοτικού τελείωσε πολύ δύσκολα για αυτό χωρίς καλά καλά να μπορεί να διαβάσει. Τα παιδιά δεν τον είχαν δεχτεί ακόμα στην ομάδα παρόλο που όλοι οι γονείς συμβουλεύαμε τα παιδιά μας, να τον κάνουν παρέα ή να μην τον καροιδεύουν. Στην δευτέρα δημοτικού το παιδί άρχισε να γίνετε αποδεκτό από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, αλλά μαθησιακά ήταν ακόμα πολύ πίσω. Η μητέρα του απλά υπέροχη, από δίπλα του πάντα όπως και η δασκάλα. Ξεκίνησε ποδόσφαιρο, ζωγραφική και θεατρικό παιχνίδι. Για να μην μακρηγορώ, φέτος στην τρίτη δημοτικού ο γιος μου, μου λέει ότι πλέον διαβάζει πάρα πολύ καλά, μπορεί να παρακολουθεί την εξέλιξη των μαθημάτων, είναι εκεί και συμμετέχει. Τα παιδιά τον έχουν αποδεχτεί πλήρως τον αγαπάνε, παίζει ποδόσφαιρο μαζί τους, και το σημαντικότερο αν τον δεις και του μιλήσεις δεν θα καταλάβεις ότι αυτό το παιδί είχε πριν 2 χρόνια τόσα προβλήματα.

Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα είχε ακριβώς και αν μοιάζει με της κόρης σου, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία, η μάνα του με την τεράστια προσπάθεια της, και το παιδί φυσικά κατάφεραν να αλλάξουν την πορεία του παιδιού. Φέτος ξεκίνησε και Αγγλικά και απ? ότι μου λέει η μαμά του είναι και καλός.

Αυτά τα παιδάκια είναι πανέξυπνα, θέλουν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση, αγάπη και υπομονή? Και εσύ φαίνεται ότι την έχεις οπότε δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα, και μην αφήσεις κανέναν να χαλάσει τις ισορροπίες του παιδιού, ακόμα και την μάνα σου.

Για την ιστορία να σου πω ότι εγώ μικρή είχα δυσλεξία αλλά το ανακάλυψα στα 30 μου. Δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ στο σχολείο γιατί ήθελα να διαβάσω αλλά μπέρδευα λέξεις και αριθμούς και δεν ήξερα γιατί. Σε πληροφορώ ότι και σπούδασα και έχω και μια πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Καλό είναι να τη φέρεις τη γιαγιά στο φιλότιμο, και να καταλάβει ότι η απομάκρυνση της από το παιδί μπορεί να του κάνει κακό και να το πάει πίσω αντί για μπροστά.

----------


## anna65

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Όταν κάνουμε σχέδια, ο θεός γελάει λέει ένα γνωστό ρητό, και έχει δίκιο.
Η επαναφοίτηση πάει τέλεια! Η κόρη έχει κάνει τεράστια άλματα, και με τη βοήθεια της παράλληλης στήριξης συμμετέχει ενεργά, προσπαθεί, ζωγραφίζει πλέον αναγνωρίσιμα σχήματα, μέχρι και ολόκληρη την οικογένεια μαζί με το γατάκι της ζωγράφισε και με έκανε να κλαίω από χαρά! 
Προσπαθώ για μια ακόμη φορά λοιπόν, να αποδείξω στη γιαγιά πως είχαμε δίκιο και η κόρη επιτέλους πάει όλο και καλύτερα. Έχει και καλύτερη υποστήριξη φέτος, και πλέον φάνηκε πως πέρισυ η κοπέλα στην ένταξη δεν είχε ασχοληθεί σοβαρά μαζί της. Τι θα γινόταν, της λέω, αν είχε πάει στο Δημοτικό και συναντούσε μια επίσης αδιάφορη (ή απλά ανεπαρκή) δασκάλα; Μακάρι λέει να ήταν στο Δημοτικό. Τότε θα είχε βιβλία και τετράδια και θα μπορούσε η γιαγιά να της πιάσει το χέρι και να κάνει μαζί της τα μαθήματα, ενώ τώρα δεν "κάνουν τίποτα", εννοώντας ότι δεν έχει εργασίες για το σπίτι! Δηλαδή, θέλει να μου τινάξει όλες τις παρεμβάσεις στον αέρα, θεωρώντας ότι είναι σε θέση να παίξει το ρόλο της εκπαιδευτικού (συνταξιούχος δασκάλα γαρ).
Οπότε πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω τον τίτλο και να την προετοιμάσω πως μόλις πάμε στο Δημοτικό, θα πρέπει να κόψω εγώ την καλημέρα στη γιαγιά!

----------


## alalumaki

Ξέρεις τώρα είδα ότι το προηγούμενο μήνυμα ήταν το καλοκαίρι.... 

Δεν πειράζει ήθελα να διαβάσεις την ιστορία του συμμαθητή του γιου μου γιατί η εξέλιξη του ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από αναμενόμενη... και το παιδί τώρα δεν ξεχωρίζει από τα υπόλοιπα, και έχει κερδίσει και την εκτίμηση τους για την προσπάθεια του. Ο γιος μου μιλάει για αυτό πάντα με θαυμασμό. Να σημειώσω βέβαια ότι η δασκάλα που είχαν πέρυσι και φέτος είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετική ? και το έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ. 

Οι δασκάλες-γιαγιάδες όμως μπορούν να ζωγραφίζουν με τα εγγονάκια και στο νήπιο, ή να τους μαθαίνουν γραμματάκια με τη μέθοδο flashcards... Είναι κρίμα γιατί θα μπορούσε με τις γνώσεις της να βοηθήσει πραγματικά τη μικρή.

----------


## anna65

Προσπαθώ να μείνω όρθια, και ειλικρινά νιώθω τα πόδια μου να μην με κρατάνε. 
Μόλις ξεκίνησα την τελική εργασία για το μεταπτυχιακό μου, που είναι πολύ απαιτητική και θα πάρει εννιά μήνες πολύ γεμάτους. 
Είμαι στην ομάδα επικοινωνίας της συνέλευσης της γειτονιάς μου και έχω αναλάβει τη δημιουργία Blog επικοινωνίας - μιλάμε για πολύ τρέξιμο! 
Τρέχουμε για να βρούμε αν κάποια προβληματάκια στην κόρη έχουν οργανικό υπόβαθρο, ή αν θέλει έξτρα ψυχολογική στήριξη. 
Πριν δυο μέρες, πήραμε επίσημα τη διάγνωση για τον άντρα μου, είναι όντως κατάθλιψη αυτό που έχει και άρχισε αγωγή, που θα πάρει τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο. 
Και μόλις σήμερα πήραμε τη διάγνωση για το γιο: Όχι, τα προβληματάκια που έχει δεν οφείλονται στην αδελφή του. Ανήκει κι αυτός στο ίδιο φάσμα, ήπιο μεν, αλλά επείγει άμεσα να ξεκινήσει τις παρεμβάσεις - μας πρότειναν παράλληλη στήριξη στον παιδικό σταθμό! 
Δεν ξέρω πού θα βρεθούν τα λεφτά για όλα αυτά, πού θα βρεθεί χρόνος, κουράγιο, αντοχές. Πιστεύω σε μένα, έχω κάνει κι άλλες φορές θαύματα. Πρέπει για άλλη μια φορά να υπερβώ τα όριά μου, και δεν έχω περιθώριο να σκοντάψω ούτε βήμα!

----------


## yannaki

Η κορη σου είναι ένα γλυκίτατο κορίτσι γεμάτο ενέργεια χαρά και κέφι. Να την χαίρεσαι αυτη΄ και τον γιόκα σου. Ευχομαι να βρείς την ανάλογη υποστήριξη και από τους εκπαιδευτικούς που θα πετύχεις. Καλή δυναμη απο την καρδιά μου!

----------


## alalumaki

Πράγματι η κορούλα σου είναι μια σκέτη γλύκα... νομίζω ότι έχεις τη δύναμη να τα καταφέρεις.... εύχομαι το καλύτερο !!!

----------


## anna65

Η κορούλα μου είναι όντως γεμάτη γλύκα, και ο γιος επίσης όλα τα λεφτά! Μπορεί να θυμώνω, να κουράζομαι, να εξαντλούμαι, αλλά συχνά αρκεί ένα τους χαμόγελο, ένα φιλάκι, ένα πονηρό βλέμμα για να μου φορτίσει πάλι τις μπαταρίες και να συνεχίσω!

----------


## break

'Αννα μου ο άνθρωπος κρύβει μέσα του απίστευτες δυνάμεις οι οποίες ενεργοποιούνται στις στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις!!!!!

Πάρε δύναμη από αυτό κ ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι, μέσα απο τη καρδιά μου όλα να σου πάνε καλά!!:love::love::love:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Αννα μου οπλισου με κουραγιο κ υπομονη.Απο οτι ειδα αλλωστε εισαι πολυ δυναμικη γυναικα κ ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα καταφερεις να κανεις οτι χρειαζεται κ ειναι το καλυτερο για τους δικους σου που λατρευεις.τα προβληματα αυτα ειναι δοξα τω Θεω αναστρεψημα.Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα κ να δεις τα δυο υπεροχα κ χαρισματικα παιδια σου οπως επιθυμεις.Πολλα φιλια!

----------


## Mak

ʼννα μου, τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια είμαι σε ένα γυμνάσιο που δέχεται παιδιά στο φάσμα που περιγράφεις για την κορούλα σου, έχω εμπειρία διδακτική με 5 τουλάχιστον περιπτώσεις λοιπόν, και μπορώ να σου πω ότι οι περιπτώσεις τους είναι από τα πράγματα που με κρατάνε σε αυτό το σχολείο(γιατί κατά τ'άλλα είναι προβληματικό), νιώθω ευγνώμων που τα γνώρισα και ανακάλυψα πόσο καλά μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν παιδιά με τέτοιες ιδιαιτερότητες στην κοινωνική τους ανάπτυξη όταν από πίσω υπάρχουν
κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ έ ς οικογένειες που τα αγκαλιάζουν με όλη τους τη φροντίδα και την αγάπη, τα 4 από τα 5 είναι και πολύ καλοί μαθητές! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και η δική σου είναι άλλη μια καταπληκτική οικογένεια που θα τα καταφέρει να είναι αρωγός και στήριγμα στα παιδιά σου στην εξέλιξή τους, να ξέρεις ότι σε θαυμάζω και εκτιμώ ότι δεν το βάζεις κάτω!
Όσο για τις κοινωνικές δεξιότητες , ναι, είναι πιο δύσκολο να επικοινωνήσουν όπως το κάνει ο μέσος όρος των παιδιών της ηλικίας τους αλλά τα καταφέρνουν με τον καιρό και την ενίσχυση της αυτοπεποίθησης τους! 
Δεν είμαι ειδικός, όσα σου γράφω έρχονται από την εμπειρία μου και μόνο στο σχολείο που διδάσκω. Τα παραδείγματα όμως που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι πράγματι φωτεινά και γι'αυτό θέλησα να στα μεταφέρω!

----------


## anna65

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Σήμερα έκανα μια ωραία διάλεξη στον αντρούλη μου, και κατάλαβα πως τελικά είναι χαρισματικά όλα όσα ζούμε! Γλαύκη μου, τα προβλήματα δεν είναι αναστρέψιμα, είναι όμως αντιμετωπίσιμα. Δεν είναι να αναφωνούμε "τι είναι αυτό που μας βρήκε - πάλι" που μου φώναξε ο καλός μου. Αντίθετα, σημαίνει ότι και το δεύτερο αγγελούδι μου είναι χαρισματικό - και αυτό είναι ευλογία. Όσο για ότι τα περνάει για δεύτερη φορά, φρόντισα να του υπενθυμίσω πως αυτή τη φορά τα περνά με ένα άτομο δυνατό που ξέρει τι του γίνεται - ναι, αυτή είμαι εγώ!
Ακόμη και η εποχή που ζούμε είναι τελικά ευλογία. Χθες πέρασα άλλη μια βραδιά σχεδιάζοντας την ιστοσελίδα με την ομάδα (ρίξτε μια ματιά http://nkosmos-sineleusi.blogspot.com/) και αισθάνθηκα ότι ο κόσμος αλλάζει. ʼτομα από κάθε ηλικία και μόρφωση, 65-70 χρονών που δεν έχουν ακούσει για e-mail και ιστοσελίδες, 40-45 χρονών με θέσεις σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς, γιατροί, εκπαιδευτικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι, μάστορες, 20-25 χρονα παιδιά άνεργα με όνειρα και επιθυμίες, και όλοι μαζί συζητάμε, βρίσκουμε πράγματα στα οποία συμφωνούμε, προγραμματίζουμε δράσεις και κάνουμε προτάσεις - ζούμε το δικό μας Γούντστοκ. Το χρήμα έτσι κι αλλιώς ποτέ δεν το είχαμε να μας περισσεύει, θα τα καταφέρουμε και χωρίς αυτό. Το σημαντικό είναι πως ξαναβρεθήκαμε με τους γύρω μας, και η ρήση του Μακρυγιάννη που επιλέξαμε για την συνέλευση "για να φκιάξωμεν χωρίον, πρέπει να φύγουμε από το εγώ και να πάμε στο εμείς" είναι πολύ δυνατή, τελικά αυτό ζούμε!
Όσο για τη διατριβή μου, τελικά αποφάσισα να μετατρέψω την εργασιακή ανασφάλεια των συναδέλφων μου σε θέμα. Έχω αυτή την ιδιότητα να μετατρέπω κάθε δύσκολη είδηση σε θετική κατεύθυνση - όπως με τη διάγνωση για το διαβήτη, που το γύρισα στην απόφαση να κάνω επέμβαση και να απαλλαγώ επιτέλους από τα κιλά. Είναι όλα θέμα οπτικής γωνίας, και προτιμώ τη θετική πλευρά!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> πόσο καλά μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν παιδιά με τέτοιες ιδιαιτερότητες στην κοινωνική τους ανάπτυξη


Το είδα στην κόρη, που έκανε φανταστικά άλματα μέσα σε λίγους μήνες. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και ο γιος θα πάει καλά, αφού ήδη έχω εντοπίσει τις ιδιαιτερότητές του (εμμονή με τα αυτοκινητάκια, δυσκαμψία στις επιλογές, αποφυγή κοινωνικοποιήσης κλπ). Και στην κόρη είχα παρατηρήσει ιδιαιτερότητες από 1 έτους, ωστόσο οι "ειδικοί" μου λέγανε πως είμαι υπερβολική - μέχρι που τα προβλήματα γίνανε εμφανή και έτσι μάθαμε τι είχαμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Στο γιο είπανε επίσης πως είμαι υπερβολική όταν ζήτησα από πέρισυ να προγραμματίσουν διερεύνηση, αλλά τελικά είχα και πάλι δίκιο και αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν είναι όντως υπαρκτά - άρα κι αυτά αντιμετωπίσιμα. 
Στην επόμενη συνάντηση - που ελπίζω να είναι σύντομα! - θα θυμηθώ να μου μεταφέρεις τις εμπειρίες σου!

----------


## anna65

Από νεράιδες, άλλο τίποτα! Μετά τη νεράιδα των δοντιών, που έχει παραλάβει ήδη ιδιοχείρως τα δύο πρώτα δοντάκια της κόρης ("μαμά την έιδα που πετούσε με τα φτερά της και έβαλε τα χεράκια της και το έβγαλε και το πήρε..."), τώρα είναι η σειρά για τη νεράιδα με τα σπασμένα φτερά. Έχει κάτι μήνες, που η νεράιδα με τα σπασμένα φτερά έρχεται κάθε βράδυ και την κατουράει... Όταν της πρότεινα να σηκώνεται και να πηγαίνει τη νεράιδα της στην τουαλέτα, αφού δεν φταίει η κακόμοιρη νεράιδα που της σπάσανε τα φτερά και δεν μπορεί να πετάξει, ήρθε ο φίλος της νεράιδας, ο Μπίμπι, να συνεχίσει το έργο και να μην αφήνει το παιδί μου στεγνό! Χθες κάναμε έναν υπέρηχο νεφρών, και ο μόνος τρόπος να δεχτεί την εξέταση ήταν να την πείσω να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες τη νεράιδα - και έβλεπε στον υπέρηχο όχι μόνο τη νεράιδα της αλλά και γοργόνες αφού είχε πιει τόσο νερό στο μεταξύ! Από φαντασία, τα παιδιά είναι ανεξάντλητα!

----------


## lessing_ed

H γιαγια με θυμωνει.....Δεν μου αρεσουν οι εκβιαστες!

----------


## anna65

Η γιαγιά είναι ήδη 74 ετών και προφανώς αρκετά κουρασμένη. Βέβαια δηλώνει πως θα αναλάβει την παιδαγωγική υποστήριξη στο δημοτικό, και θα πρέπει να την προσέξουμε του χρόνου για να μην πραγματοποιήσει και αυτή την απειλή της, καθώς αρνείται να δεχτεί τη διαφορετικότητα. Δεν την παραδέχεται και συνεχίζει να πιστεύει ότι πέσαμε θύματα εξαπάτησης. Δεν την παρεξηγώ, δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιες διαγνώσεις στην εποχή που ήταν στο σχολείο!

----------


## lessing_ed

Εγω την παρεξηγω γιατι αλλο να διαφωνεις με κατι κ αλλο να εκβιαζεις καταστασεις του τυπου ''σου κοβω την καλημερα αν δεν κανεις αυτο που λεω εγω''.Μου θυμιζει αυταρχικο τρομοκρατη κ νομιζω πως πρεπει να ηταν πολυ αυστηρη μαζι σου οταν ησουνα μικρη.Μηπως την φοβασαι ακομα;Νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να της βαλεις ορισμενα ορια γιατι ουτε εισαι ακομα η μικρη της κορη να σε απειλει ,ουτε ειναι διακριτικη ως προς τη ΔΙΚΗ σου οικογενεια.Καταλαβαινω οτι την αγαπας γιατι ειναι μανα σου αλλα ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να της πεις:Μεχρι εδω!

----------


## anna65

Το "μέχρι εδώ" της το έχω πει αρκετές φορές, και ο "εκβιασμός" αφορά μόνο την ίδια και όχι εμένα ή την οικογένειά μου. Θα ήθελα να έχει πιο ουσιαστική σχέση με την εγγονή της, αλλά δεν μπορώ να της αλλάξω μυαλά. Χρειάστηκαν κάποιοι μήνες και μια τυχαία συζήτηση, για να αντιληφθώ πως ο κυριότερος λόγος της συμπεριφοράς της δεν ήταν η έλλειψη εμπειρίας ή η αποφυγή αλλά η επιθυμία της να ξαναγίνει δασκάλα! 
Η κατάσταση της κόρης (και πρόσφατα και του γιού) είναι τόσο ήπια, που θα μπορούσε να περάσει αδιάγνωστη. Λίγο δύσκολο παιδί, αλλά ποιά μάνα δεν αντιμετώπισε δυσκολίες στο δικό της παιδί; Συνάδελφοι και φίλοι μου λένε ότι υπερβάλλω - " η κόρη σου είναι μια χαρά, απλά είναι λίγο ζωηρή/λίγο ντροπαλή/λίγο ανήσυχη" κλπ. Μόνο άτομα της ειδικής αγωγής και γονείς που έχουν ενημερωθεί για τις ιδιαιτερότητες εντοπίζουν αυτά που με είχαν ευαισθητοποιήσει αρχικά, και μπορούν να διακρίνουν και την πρόοδο μετά τις παρεμβάσεις. Είναι τόσο εμφανής η πρόοδος, που απορώ με αυτούς που ακόμη αμφιβάλλουν. 
Η μητέρα μου είναι απλά ένας ακόμη από αυτούς που αμφισβητούν τη διάγνωση και αρνείται να δει και να αποδεχτεί τις ιδιαιτερότητες. Ενόψει της επικείμενης φοίτησης στο δημοτικό (μιας και τώρα έγινε φανερό ότι θα γίνει) αρχίζει να επικοινωνεί ξανά με την εγγόνα της. Το πρώτο πράγμα που έμαθα ως γονέας αυτιστικών παιδιών, είναι να εντοπίζω τις ιδιαιτερότητες τόσο σε μένα και τον πατέρα της, όσο και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη της οικογένειας. Όλοι έχουμε αυτιστικά στοιχεία, άλλοι πιο ήπια, άλλοι πιο έντονα, και βλέπω πως και η γιαγιά έχει το μερίδιο της. Είναι λίγο αργά να της προτείνω παρεμβάσεις!

----------


## otiosa

Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε Αυτισμό αλλά αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση σε εσένα Anna65 είναι ότι είχες το ανοιχτό μυαλό να αποδεχτείς ότι "κάτι διαφορετικό" έχει το παιδί και να διαγνωστεί νωρίς. Τα συγχαρητήρια μου! Συνήθως οι γονείς παραδέχονται ότι "κάτι τρέχει" αργά, όταν πηγαίνει το παιδί σχολείο και τότε ήδη έχει χαθεί πολύτιμος χρόνος εκπαίδευσης όχι μόνο για το παιδί αλλά κυρίως για τους ίδιους για να καταλάβουν τον αυτισμό και το παιδί τους. Είχα γνωρίσει κάποτε μητέρα μιας έφηβης με αυτισμό (high functioning όπως αποδείχτηκε) που μου είπε ότι έτρεχε το παιδί στους παιδιάτρους - σε παραιατρικό επάγγελμα η ίδια - πεπεισμένη ότι έχει κώφωση. Έφτασε 5 χρονών για να αποδεχτεί την αλήθεια: το παιδί της την άκουγε... 
Συγκινήθηκα από την ιστορία σου... μεγάλη καρδιά και αισιόδοξη!
Μακάρι το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα να αγκάλιαζε και να καλλιεργούσε τις διαφορετικού τύπου ευφυίες και να μην τις σημάδευε με μία διάγνωση... γιατί ΌΛΟΙ είμαστε διαφορετικοί. Μας έχουν πείσει ότι έξυπνος μαθητής είναι αυτός που παπαγαλίζει και σκέφτεται μόνο όποτε του επιτρέπεται και ό,τι του επιτρέπεται. Τα άτομα με αυτισμό έχουν καταπληκτικές ικανότητες που ούτε τις φανταζόμαστε. 
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια σου!

----------


## anna65

Καλώς όρισες στη ζεστή παρέα μας.
Ούτε γω είχα εμπειρία από αυτισμό, αλλά μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία και άνοιξα γερές παρτίδες! Δεν φοβάμαι παρά μόνο την άγνοια. Έκανα λόγω ηλικίας και στις δύο μου εγκυμοσύνες αμνυοκέντηση, όχι για να προχωρήσω σε "αποβολή" σε περίπτωση "μη επιθυμητού" αποτελέσματος, αλλά γιατί ήθελα να είμαι προετοιμασμένη να αντιμετωπίσω κάθε ενδεχόμενο. Καταλαβαίνω πως όλοι οι "ειδικοί" σήμερα πετούν μια διάγνωση "αναπτυξιακές διαταραχές" και ξεμπερδεύουν. Συχνά οι ίδιοι είναι που αρνούνται να δουν πως και το δικό τους παιδί έχει παρόμοιες διαταραχές. Ο άντρας μου ήταν στην εκπαίδευση, και μάλιστα είχε τμήμα ένταξης με παιδί που η μητέρα του αρνείτο να δει τα αυτιστικά συμπτώματα. Όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί δεν είδε τα συμπτώματα στο δικό του παιδί, μου είπε πως το είχε "στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού του" (πολύ μεγάλο πρέπει να είναι, έχω ανακαλύψει πολλά κρυμμένα εκεί μέσα...) 
Δυστυχώς το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, τόσο το δικό μας όσο και των περισσοτέρων χωρών, θεωρούν ότι τα άτομα ανήκουν σε κουτάκια, σε γραμμές παραγωγής. Θεωρώ ότι τα αυτιστικά παιδιά έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δουν έξω από τα κουτάκια, οπότε πιστεύω ότι το αύριο τους ανήκει! Δεν ανήκα ποτέ σε αυτούς που παπαγαλίζουν, και δεν πρόκειται να πείσω τα παιδιά μου για αυτό - ίσα ίσα χαίρομαι που έχουν μια διάγνωση (αληθινή ή όχι δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου!) που τους επιτρέπει να είναι διαφορετικά!

----------


## Fwtino_Asteraki

Μια καλησπερα και απ μενα!
Ειδα το τοπικ και αν και ειδα οτι η ημερομηνια ειναι αρκετο καιρο πριν θα θελα να πω δυο πραγματα....

Δεν εχω καμια σχετικη γνωση με το θεμα...αλλα εχω δυσλεξεια... τιποτα ιδιαιτερο....
το ανακαλυψα στα 19 μου,τωρα ειμαι 22... και ισως αυτο μου επιτρεπει να εχω μια α γνωση...

Ειναι μεγαλο θεμα η αποδοχη απ το περιβαλλον αλλα και ιδιαιτερα απ την οικογενεια...ας μην τα καταφερνεις οπως οι αλλοι..η αποδοχη σε κανει πιο δυνατο να παλεψεις...(γω ειδα την αλλη οψη για αυτο θα το πω με συγουργια....τα βαζετε αντιμετοποι με ενα ακομα μετωπο)

Δεν ειναι ντροπη ουτε χωλερα ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο....ο φοβος για να δεις την αληθεια αυξανει το φοβο για το ιδιο το θεμα!!

Αν δεν δεχεσαι τον διαφορετικο δεχεσαι τη μαζα??γιατι? γιατι σ αφηνει στην ησυχια σου?σε κανει να μην σκεφτεσαι?

Ειχα παππου δασκαλο...αυτος με διαβαζε...ποτε δεν καταλαβε οτι προσπαθουσα...παντα η συνομιλικη ξαδερφη μου ηταν καλυτερη...
Μετεπιτα ο αδερφος μου ηταν τελειος ενω εγω.......
οποτε ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ!

μπορω να γραφω μαλλον μεχρι αυριο...θα πω μοναχα ενα τελευταιο....
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ...το ψεμα ποναει περισοτερο....

συγνωμη για το μεγεθος του σχολιου...

----------


## anna65

Καλησπέρα. Το τόπικ είναι παλιό, αλλά το θέμα θα υπάρχει εφ'όρου ζωής. Η δυσλεξία είναι στο αντίστοιχο φάσμα, ήδη οι "ειδικοί" μας ενημέρωσαν ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το βρούμε κι αυτό μπροστά μας, αλλά θα είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα που θα έχουμε. Ούτε τολμώ να φανταστώ πώς θα μπορέσει η γιαγιά δασκάλα να προσπαθήσει να διαβάσει την εγγόνα της - εξακολουθεί να μην έχει καταλάβει τίποτε. Απλά, τη θεωρώ πολύ δευτερεύον θέμα για να ασχοληθώ και με την περίπτωσή της πια.
Οι "ειδικοί" μιλούν για ριταλίν, καταστολή... Είναι λέει διεγερτικό, σαν καφεϊνη, αλλά σε "αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί να λειτουργήσει κατασταλτικά". Ούτε θέλω να το σκεφτώ. Να δώσω χημικά στο παιδί μου, αγνοώντας τις παρενέργειες; Μα η κατάσταση έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει, δεν αντέχει την άρνηση, αρχίζει να χτυπάει εμένα ή τον αδελφό της ή να χοροπηδάει πέρα δώθε ουρλιάζοντας μόλις θελήσει κάτι ή της αρνηθώ κάτι. Το κάνει και σε δημόσιο χώρο, φαντάσου να το αρχίσει και μέσα στο σχολικό περιβάλλον. Το ψέμα πονάει όπως λες, αλλά σάμπως η αλήθεια πονάει λιγότερο;
Όντως, το να μην ενοχλείς δεν θεωρείται κακό, για αυτό και δεν είχα ακούσει λέξη για την κόρη 3-5 ετών που καθόταν στη γωνία στον παιδικό σταθμό, έπαιζε μόνη της και "δεν ενοχλούσε κανέναν". Στο νηπιαγωγείο και στο δημοτικό όμως, το να "καθυστερεί" την τάξη σίγουρα θεωρείται πρόβλημα. Για την ώρα έχει παράλληλη στήριξη (θα έχει και του χρόνου στην πρώτη) και πάει καλά, αν και μόλις άρχισε να ξεχωρίζει τους αριθμούς και κάποια από τα γράμματα. Θέλει το χρόνο της και τον τρόπο της, έχει πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς αλλά στο τέλος μαθαίνει.
Χαίρομαι που έμαθες έστω και στα 19 τη "διαφορετικότητα" που σε ξεχώριζε από τους άλλους. Μόλις πρόσφατα άκουσα από ψυχολόγο να θέλει να κάνω τεστ για να εξακριβώσει πόσα "αυτιστικά στοιχεία" διαθέτω, καθώς του είπα πως πάντα ένιωθα διαφορετική και μη εντάξιμη. Ίσως να μπορέσω να την καταλάβω καλύτερα, ίσως να χρειαστεί να μάθω κι εγώ όσα δεν κατάφερα να μάθω μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## angel79

Αννα μου εύτε ειδική είμαι ούτε τίποτα. είχα απλά έναν πολύ διαφορετικό αδερφο στην ζωή μου. Θα σου πω μόνο ένα πράγμα: ακόμα και προς το τέλος του που τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δυσκολα (δεν είχε ούτε ομιλία ούτε κινηση) του φερόμασταν σαν φυσιολογικό παιδι! αυτό τον έκανε να ζήσει 8 χρόνια παραπάνω από το αναμενόμενο. Η μαμά & ο μπαμπάς της μάμας μου πονόντας πολύ για αυτό το παιδί το είχε κατανοήσει και του φαιρόταν όπως όλοι όσο το θεωρούσαμε "φυσιολογικο". Οι γονείς του μπαμπά μου - χωρίς να θέλω να του κατηγορήσω αλλά είχαν αλλη παιδεία από τους γονείς της μαμάς μου - φορώντας παροπίδες πάντα δεν παρελειπαν να του θυμίζουν πόσο διαφορετικός ήταν. Ο αδερφός μου το εκμεταλευόταν στο επακρό και βεβαιά εκτός του ότι τους έκανε ότι ηθελε - όταν το ήθελε - τον ενοχλούσε αδιανοητα πολύ και τους το έλεγε στα μούτρα τους. Πιστεψέ με δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να δίνεις σημασία σε κανένα που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την διαφορετικότητα (οποια και αν είναι αυτή) και η κόρη σου θα το καταλάβει και θα την βάλει μόνη της στην θέση της την γιαγια!
να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου και να το στηρίζεις αυτό έχει σημασια!

----------


## Fwtino_Asteraki

Δεν το ηξερα αυτο για την δυσλεξεια...Η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι ισως ειναι καλυτερα να μην την αφησεις τη γιαγια να επιχειρισει διαβασμα...εμενα μου στοιχισαν πολυ οι τιμωριες στο σχολειο αλλα και σκο σπιτι καμια φορα...... για να καταλαβεις και για να γελασουμε λιγο,μπορεις να φανταστεις πιο ηταν το πρωτο μου σκονακι σχολειο???? το "ΚΑΙ" :-P ακουγετε λιγακι τρελο τωρα...

Κατανοω οτι ειναι πολυ ζορικη η κατασταση....εχοντας ενα ξαδερφακι σε παρομοια κατασταση..ξερω απ πρωτο χερι οτι η ΑΓΑΠΗ κανει θαυματα παντα!το ξαδερφακι μου αυτο το βλεπω 1-2φορες το χρονο(λογο χλμ αποστασης οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο)τελευταια φορα που το ειδα ηταν τις αποκριες.....εχοντας ακουσει πολλα ημουν προετοιμασμενη για ολα....η μητερα του μου ειπε οτι με περιμενε πως και πως...πραγμα που μου εκανε εντιπωση γιατι ποτε δεν ειχα ιδιαιτερη σχεση μαζι του...(ξεχασα να πω οτι πηγαινει σε ειδικο σχολειο πια και η ηλικια του ειναι ας πουμε γυμνασιου)με χαιρετησε κανονικα και με αγκαλιασε κιολας....εκει παραλιγο να βαλω τα κλαματα....γιατι απο ενηλικα "ζητιανευεις" μια αγκαλια και η απαντηση του σε γειωνει!

Ο πατερας του ειναι γιατρος,δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευει,αλλα του δινουν καποια ηρεμιστικα γιατι λεν ειναι επιθετικος μερικες φορες...αν και δεν ειδα ουτε ενιωσα κατι προσωπικα...

Η αληθεια ναι ποναει λιγοτερο....γιατι σιγα σιγα την αποδεχεσαι....ενω στο ψεμα χτιζεις ψεμα και ολα ειναι κουφια!

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι με τετοια μαμα ολα θα τα καταφερει αργα αλλα σταθερα....το ευχομαι απ καρδιας!

Εμαθα στα 19 τη "διαφορετικοτητα",διαμορφω α ομως ενα χαρακτηρα μισο ετσι μισο αλλιως αλλα ποτε ολοκληπρο.....ενα θεατρο του παραλογου για να προστατευτω...κατεστρεψαν το μεγαλυτερο μου ονειρο γιατι κανεις δεν ενημερωθηκε....κανεις δεν θελησε να δει...

Εγω θα σου πω το αλλο αυτος (ο ψυχολογος) ξερει ποσα "αυτιστικα στοιχεια" διαθετει???! ολοι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι...ο κ2θενας με το δικο του μοναδικο τροπο!
Ο Αινσταιν , ο Μπελ, ο Ντισνει ο αλλος ο μουσικος(μου διαφευγει) κ.α. ολοι μεγαλοι,ολοι διαφορετικοι...
Ο ΗΡΩΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΠΛΑΝΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΡΤΑΣ ΙΣΨΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ!

----------


## anna65

Τάσο, σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου μαζί μας. Κάθε οικογένεια με παρόμοια προβλήματα χρειάζεται μια τέτοια γνώση για να διευκολύνει τον καθημερινό Γολγοθά της.



> _Originally posted by Tassos67_ ...αντιδρούσε με απίστευτα νεύρα, κλάματα και σήκωνε χέρι όταν πιεζόταν....


Είναι κάτι απίστευτο, κάτι βάρβαρο, κάτι που περιμένεις σε δύσκολη εφηβεία αλλά όχι από την α' δημοτικού. Η κόρη μου πετάει πράγματα, σπάει ό,τι βρει μπροστά της, κοπανιέται κάθε φορά που κάτι τη δυσκολεύει/μπερδεύει/προβληματίζει - σήμερα κοπανιόταν γιατί... δεν είχε φανεί ο ήλιος το πρωί και δεν είχε άλλο τρόπο να περιγράψει πως της φαινόταν περίεργο!
Είμαστε πια στο δημοτικό, με παράλληλη στήριξη, και πάει αρκετά καλά για τα δεδομένα. Η γιαγιά αποφάσισε να ασκήσει πια τα εκπαιδευτικά της καθήκοντα με το να παίρνει την εγγόνα από το σχολείο και να κάνουνε μαζί τα μαθήματα, ωστόσο με το ζόρι κάνουν τα μισά ή και πιο λίγο - "τα υπόλοιπα θα τα κάνω με τη μαμά", της απαντά η κόρη μόλις βλέπει τα σκούρα. "Έχει άρνηση", μου γνωστοποίησε με βαθυστόχαστο εκπαιδευτικό οίστρο, λες και δεν έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να της το λέω χρόνια. Και όταν της έθεσα το ζήτημα πως αν είχε πάει πέρυσι στο δημοτικό, θα ήταν πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα, που απάντησε πως επειδή έμαθε για ένα χρόνο να μη δουλεύει, για αυτό και αντιδρά τώρα - παραδίδομαι, δεν πρόκειται να την κάνω να δεχτεί κάτι που ουδέποτε θέλησε! 
Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο με τα ψυχολογικά της γιαγιάς, γιατί βλέπω τα τρομερά άλματα της κόρης. Μάλιστα, κάποιοι γνωστοί μου βλέποντας την δική μας εξέλιξη, σκέφτονται να ψάξουν αν χρειάζεται και το δικό τους το παιδί να κάνει επαναφοίτηση στο νηπιαγωγείο, φοβούμενοι πως δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμο. Ένα έχω να πω σε όποιον γονιό μπαίνει σε παρόμοιο δίλημμα: Μόνο να κερδίσει μπορεί το παιδί, δεν "χάνει" κάτι με το που ωριμάζει λίγο παραπάνω πριν μπει στα δύσκολα.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Πρέπει να καταλάβετε και τον ψυχικό βιασμό που υφίστανται τα σημερινά παιδιά στο απαρχαιωμένο κι παντελώς άχρηστο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Χαίρομαι που ακούω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη παιδιά που αντιδρούν και τα σπάνε για το διάβασμα, γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε 6 ώρες μάθηση στο σχολείο, 3 στα φροντηστήρια κι άλλες 3 στο σπίτι αφήνουν στα σημερινά ρομποτάκια με τα πήγαινε έλα λιγότερο από 3 ώρες χαλάρωσης ανά ημέρα.
Κάτι ακόμη, αν σας τύχει ποτέ, καλή/ος δάσκαλος θα δείτε ότι το παιδί θα πάψει να γκρινιάζει και θα γυρίζει χαρούμενο σπίτι διαβάζοντας εύκολα.
Αφήστε τα παιδιά ελεύθερα να κάνουν ότι επιθυμούν. Μόνο έτσι θα αποδώσουν και θα κερδίσουν τη ζωή. Τα καταπιεσμένα παιδιά μπορεί να αριστεύσουν, αλλά θα αριστεύσουν μόνο στα γράμματα!

----------

